# حساسات الروبوت



## أصعب قرار (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يعتمد الروبوت بشكل أساسي في حركته على الحساسات والتي تكون بأشكال متعددة وسأتطرق لمعظم هذه الحساسات بشكل دوري والله الموفق.
الملف المرفق يعطي لمحة عن أولى هذه الحساسات



http://almohandesen.net/vb/showthread-t_2770.html​


----------



## أصعب قرار (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بانتظار ردودكم الكريمه


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا*

انا بحاجة الى معلومات لحساسات السرعة في نظام الفراميا اي بي اس 
وشكرا


----------



## أصعب قرار (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*?????????? اين الردود*​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي ، لا تنقل من غير منتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yara92 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أصعب قرار قال:


> يعتمد الروبوت بشكل أساسي في حركته على الحساسات والتي تكون بأشكال متعددة وسأتطرق لمعظم هذه الحساسات بشكل دوري والله الموفق.
> الملف المرفق يعطي لمحة عن أولى هذه الحساسات
> 
> 
> ...



أنت لم تسجل الدخول بعد أو أنك لا تملك صلاحية لدخول لهذه الصفحة. هذا قد يكون عائداً لأحد هذه الأسباب:
أن غير مسجل للدخول. إملاء الاستمارة أدنى هذه الصفحة وحاول مرة أخرى. 
ليست لديك صلاحية أو إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل مشاركة شخص آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟ 
إذا كنت تحاول كتابة مشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك , أو أن حسابك لم يتم تفعيله بعد.


----------



## g3lsoka (6 أكتوبر 2010)

gdffgggggggggggg


----------



## فهد الثاني (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
هذا الرابط لا يعمل عندي 
اليس بالامكان تحميل الموضوع على المنتدى نفسه


----------

